# What “shocks” have your kids had about real “adult life” lessons.



## Room Fogger (1/10/20)

So I had to share some of these gems to see if any other formites have been rolling around on the floor due to comments from kids that are entering adult life and the reality kicking in big time, decided to share 2 that had me laughing but hit my heart hard,

My son is a Coeliac, so gluten free only, sent him to get specially made wors ordered for my moms 77th birthday, the expression on his face when he got back and started talking about price was priceless. Asked him to pay as I’m still only semi employed, when there is a contract.

And with great pride last night he had to tell me he’s giving his first non negotiable compulsory donation to JMPD, ah, the joy of eventually owning your first brand new second hand car, may there not be many more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (1/10/20)

When my daughter was around 4 her mother told her to hurry up and in a very indignant voice she said " I only have 5 pints of hands you know" cracked us up for years.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/10/20)

My son, almost 21, wanted to know how Income Tax works.... he was walking around for days shaking his head afterwards trying to get to grips with it all.... thought if he gets a job and his own flat it will be easy peasy lemon breazy.... poor kid, went bleak the more i told him on how he needs to set up his budget...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/10/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> My son, almost 21, wanted to know how Income Tax works.... he was walking around for days shaking his head afterwards trying to get to grips with it all.... thought if he gets a job and his own flat it will be easy peasy lemon breazy.... poor kid, went bleak the more i told him on how he needs to set up his budget...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## M.Adhir (1/10/20)

The cost of Toilet Paper and Detergents!!
Income tax
Insurance fine print 
Medical aid exclusions 


I don't have kids - this is feedback from nieces and nephews

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stranger (1/10/20)

Bought my son a Baja Beetle, stuck it on my insurance.

Refused to buy him petrol. He soon figured out that his football club mates could subsidize him. He even hustled their parents. I don't think he bought petrol for that car .... ever.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Christos (2/10/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> My son, almost 21, wanted to know how Income Tax works.... he was walking around for days shaking his head afterwards trying to get to grips with it all.... thought if he gets a job and his own flat it will be easy peasy lemon breazy.... poor kid, went bleak the more i told him on how he needs to set up his budget...


I occasionally eat a 1/4 to 1/3 of stuff I buy for junior or prepare for him. He doesn’t like it but I always tell him it’s how tax works 

he tried to one up me and ordered a large fries instead of a small and I ended up eating 40% give or take by an eyeball judgement

Reactions: Funny 9


----------

